# What does "+601" mean?



## Voltman

Hi,

Somebody sent me some disturbing text messages about an hour ago. Just somebody I never met before and don't personally know.
The number was: +601247575XX

I put the two XX's in the last digits there to protect the identity of the individual and prevent anyone here from randomly calling this guy.
But based on the first few digits, is it possible to find out where the guy called from?

Something that I noticed is that usually in Melbourne the number is "+614XXXXXXXX" but this number starts off differently.
Does this mean the caller may not have been in Melbourne but interstate/overseas?

What does the "+601" number mean?
Does it indicate anything about the location of the person taking the call?

According to the internet below "+601" is Malaysia's country code (can't post URL yet).

But does this mean that they called from Malaysia or whether they just bought their mobile phone from Malaysia?

Also, the guy calling said he was from Brunei and not Malaysian over the phone when I asked him (as he seemed to have a Malaysian a strong accent).
However according to wikipedia Brunei's country code is "+673" and not "+601"?
Or could he have been lying about being from Brunei?

I want to prank this prankster!


----------



## veriya

thats malaysian number.
but i heard brunei can get some reception from malaysian telco's. 
so he might be saying the truth.


----------



## lorgnette

Voltman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Somebody sent me some disturbing text messages about an hour ago. Just somebody I never met before and don't personally know.
> The number was:
> +60 malaysia country code
> 12 is a mobile/cell phone provider code
> 47575XX is a mobile/cell phone number
> yes the phone can be used in Brunei or Singapore with roaming charges.
> 
> Seems like a genuine caller with strong reasons to spend time and money calling you with roaming costs. e could have seen your number on your resume -did you post your resume on international sites?


----------

